# Coating Comparison



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

would anyone be interested to see a wee comparason between two coatings regarding durability, deffect resistance etc?..
specifically on my black FN2 Civic when its been corrected a week friday..
obviously i'll be doing a showroom thread but if theres interest in a this i'll post a seperate, dedicated thread also 

kev


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah i would geezer.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Me too


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Just tread careful kev. People will assume you hate one of the products and send you death threats by pm mate :thumb:

No, just my in box then? Lol, my advice, do it, but follow the instructions to the letter as even if you are trying o prove other things people WILL pick it apart. Use as instructed to the letter and be honest about what you want to prove AND make sure the products are designed for the same job. 

Go for it dude


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Just tread careful kev. People will assume you hate one of the products and send you death threats by pm mate :thumb:
> 
> No, just my in box then? Lol, my advice, do it, but follow the instructions to the letter as even if you are trying o prove other things people WILL pick it apart. Use as instructed to the letter and be honest about what you want to prove AND make sure the products are designed for the same job.
> 
> Go for it dude


Death threats inbound lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

stangalang said:


> Just tread careful kev. People will assume you hate one of the products and send you death threats by pm mate :thumb:
> 
> No, just my in box then? Lol, my advice, do it, but follow the instructions to the letter as even if you are trying o prove other things people WILL pick it apart. Use as instructed to the letter and be honest about what you want to prove AND make sure the products are designed for the same job.
> 
> Go for it dude


cheers bud, i welcome snide comments and / or threats


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Only when justified lol.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

more often than not then :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Just tread careful kev. People will assume you hate one of the products and send you death threats by pm mate :thumb:
> 
> No, just my in box then? Lol, my advice, do it, but follow the instructions to the letter as even if you are trying o prove other things people WILL pick it apart. Use as instructed to the letter and be honest about what you want to prove AND make sure the products are designed for the same job.
> 
> Go for it dude


Knowing you as i do. Then you probably done he sane as me. Laughed then wiped my @rse with it 

Carry on Kev. This was the foundations that built dw to the forum it is today. Right down the middle is the way to go.

I have been running lots of tests with these type of products also. So it will be god to see if similiar results are shown.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Lots of coatings out there so a comparisons of a couple would be very interesting.:thumb:
Think you might have a slight advantage when it comes to death threats! Sir Mod.


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

would love to see EXO vs. anyothercoating!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Go for it :thumb:, but I'm scared about the death threats on here :doublesho, cut me out please


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> Go for it :thumb:, but I'm scared about the death threats on here :doublesho, cut me out please


You will wake up with a tesco burger on your pillow :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

kempe said:


> You will wake up with a tesco burger on your pillow :thumb:


Horses for Courses :thumb: just make sure you let me sauce it for you on the return so it tastes good for you, heavy Apna Panna Style


----------



## dekerf1996 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am interested, been thinking about coatings recently 

Can we start the death threats now? Just to get a head start 

You will never please all the people all of the time, but hopefully give a good insite into them for me


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

jmsc said:


> would love to see EXO vs. anyothercoating!


That would only win water behaviour tests lol, it's good at what it does for sure


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Depending on the products you use it could be months, maybe years before there is a conclusive result. :thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

A Parker and a Barbour I reckon ..

I have already got my coat ..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dooka said:


> A Parker and a Barbour I reckon ..
> 
> I have already got my coat ..


:lol:

will be Ceramishield vs Cquartz UK..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

S63 said:


> Depending on the products you use it could be months, maybe years before there is a conclusive result. :thumb:


from a durability stand-point, agree but with typically soft, black Jap paint i'm keen to test these with regards to reducing the risk of paint damage..


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds good but does cream shield still exist


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Is Hard Body conducted in the test, should win as I have seen this product applied to NightHawk Black paint and does the business once applied; the owner preferred this to C1.
He brought it due to Honda is Butter soft, and should help him with resistance to the paint such as mild marking issues.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Sounds good but does cream shield still exist


ceramishield you mean lol
well ive had the bottle a while now, as far as i know it's still avaliable 



Trip tdi said:


> Is Hard Body conducted in the test, should win as I have seen this product applied to NightHawk Black paint and does the business once applied; the owner preferred this to C1.
> He brought it due to Honda is Butter soft, and should help him with resistance to the paint such as mild marking issues.


as previous post mate, ceramishield vs CQ UK :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

-Kev- said:


> ceramishield you mean lol
> well ive had the bottle a while now, as far as i know it's still avaliable
> 
> as previous post mate, ceramishield vs CQ UK :thumb:


:lol: yes


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Go for it Kev! Not sure if you've used coatings before, but you're going to be impressed!!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

-Raven- said:


> Go for it Kev! Not sure if you've used coatings before, but you're going to be impressed!!!


only ceramishield on a few windscreens so far so it's somewhat uncharted territory


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

We could bring hard body into the equation to Kev


----------



## C0NAN (Jan 24, 2013)

steview said:


> We could bring hard body into the equation to Kev


Please do so.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> only ceramishield on a few windscreens so far so it's somewhat uncharted territory


You're in for a treat! The gloss you get from these coatings is very impressive to say the least. :thumb:

Makes me wonder why I bother with waxes TBH!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

is Hard Body a coating or more a nano type sealant?..


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Id call it a coating for sure!


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

-Kev- said:


> is Hard Body a coating or more a nano type sealant?..


Coating I believe got a bottle never tried it tho


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

steview said:


> Coating I believe got a bottle never tried it tho


if you'd like to 'donate' some then lets crack it open 
maybe a fourth contender to do quarter of the car with each?..


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

No probs Kev it's on  what the fourth one ?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

hmmm...
nanolex perhaps?..


----------



## steview (Sep 23, 2010)

Hmm ye that's a idea


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll send you some c1 if you like for a 4th contender.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

cheers craig, we'll sort tomorrow if thats ok as i'm just about to log off


----------



## jmsc (Jun 13, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> You're in for a treat! The gloss you get from these coatings is very impressive to say the least. :thumb:
> 
> Makes me wonder why I bother with waxes TBH!


7 years ago I said goodbye to waxes. Never looked back. Saved alot of $$$ in the meantime. May say auf wiedersehen some day to sealants and just go with coatings. Maybe...We'll see where this comparison takes us. Looking forward to this test.


----------



## User2 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds interesting, always looking forward to these, so go ahead! 

Was actually thinking about smth similar lately. Even tho they are not the same products, we are planning to put Nanolex Professional, Gtechniq C1 + EXO, Polish Angel Glasscoat Cosmic and Ceramic PRO 9H next to each other on our daily driven test mule BMW X6 ... perhaps even add 22PLE to it.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nike... says just do it....:thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

right, plan of action is as follows - Cquartz UK, Wolfs Hardbody, CCC Ceramishield and Gtechniq C1, efftively 1/4 of the car for each, and Zaino Z2 on the roof - just for kicks


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I'll be very interested in hearing your thoughts about all the products in terms of usage and looks on the black beast!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

will be posting a full showroom thread and a seperate one in this section too :thumb:


----------



## kevinle (Sep 7, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> will be posting a full showroom thread and a seperate one in this section too :thumb:


:argie:

awesome


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

Be interesting to see what you get i am up to 9 months with the ones i have on my car 9 of them 2 of the ones you have are on mine so be interesting to see if results are near the same,

Only change i would make is add Opticoat in to the mix double layer of that and well...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Look forward to it Kev


----------



## sitalchauhan (Mar 10, 2012)

Would love to see Opti-Coat 2.0 in this test if possible


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Yes, would also like to see Opti-Coat if possible. Then you have nearly all the big guns in the coating product range


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

no opticoat im afraid guys, got the four ive mentioned sorted already and theres only so many panels on my car :lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

-Kev- said:


> no opticoat im afraid guys, got the four ive mentioned sorted already and theres only so many panels on my car :lol:


You need a bigger car 

Oh well, maybe next time


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

:lol:
you say that but my shape civic is a two door but is only a few inches shorter in length than the five door variant..


----------



## davrob (Mar 3, 2012)

looking forward to this as i have a nhb civic aswell and i a planning sealing it aswell,i was going to go use the zanio range but will wait and see how you get on:thumb:

i have hundreds of swirls on mine so once i correct it and would like to seal it with something thats durable and reasonable hard,well at least harder than the honda finish


----------

